# which oil do you recommend for 2.5 rabbit(09)



## takeone (Apr 25, 2008)

2009 rabbit 2.5
its time to change the engine oil and don't know which is good,
5w 30 or 5w40?
synthetic or regular?
thanks guys,


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: which oil do you recommend for 2.5 rabbit(09) (takeone)*

You will want to use a good VW 502 approved synthetic oil. Exactly which oil you use becomes more of a personal preference and is open to an extremely large debate. I've used Pentosin in my cars for the past 5 years and have been very happy with it.
Our oil service kits include everything needed to do the job with Pentosin oil:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...reply


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

lubro moly 5w 40 synthetic, get it at napa. german oil for a german car. 502 approved etc etc.
read about oil a little on the lube forum. there are different classes and ratings, all important. familiarize yourself with oil tech then decide for yourself.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

I used 0w40 Euro formula from Mobil 1. I also heard you can use 0w30 Euro, just depends on which company you wanna go with.


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

i'm using mobil 1 esp 5w-30. its vw approved 502.00 / 503.00 / 503.01 / 505.00 / 505.00 / 506.00 / 506.01


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Mobil 1 5w-30.


----------



## 07Wolfie (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: which oil do you recommend for 2.5 rabbit(09) (takeone)*

Some more in-depth oil discussion for the 2.5: http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...73160


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: which oil do you recommend for 2.5 rabbit(09) (07Wolfie)*

mobil 1 is really good and available EVERYWHERE. it is comparable to lubro moly or any other good synthetic oil. i have always experienced more lifter noise and read about a lot of leaks from people running mobil 1. this isn't anything more than anecdotal evidence. i just prefer not to run it so i don't. you'll find your preference eventually. just stick to high quality synthetics from the vw 502 approved list.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

As long as it's on VW's approved list, does it really matter what oil is used?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (the_humeister)*

x2 to that. Well put. Its all about personal preference.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (the_humeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_humeister* »_As long as it's on VW's approved list, does it really matter what oil is used?

Yes and no. Any oil from that list is good enough. Some are "better" than others. For example, castrol syntec 5w40 is not a full synthetic. However, German Castrol with the made in germany sticker is a full synthetic with synthetic esters. This isn't to say either oil would not work in the engine, just that one is "superior" to the other. In reality you won't notice the difference oils make. Some people prefer to run the "best" though. It is all preference. Any 502 oil will work great in these motors and meet VW warranty requirements.
I personally run lubro moly because it is german, BMW m5 runs it in their 500hp v10, and it is affordable at my local Napa Autoparts. It is in a different class from mobil 1, but on paper mobil 1 0w40 is still technically "better". I just don't like mobil 1... ALL preference.
Oh just wanted to add, synthetic esters were invented in Germany. Atleast that is one side of the story.








I'm obviously biased and trying to get you to use German oil. Sry bout that, I digress. Decide for yourself what is best.

My harley runs amsoil, and it is incredible. The difference it made in my 96ci air cooled motor was night and day. Dropped the temps sooooo much. However, this is an air cooled motor so the changes are a lot more dramatic than what you'll notice switching oils in a 2.5.


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 9:10 AM 11-28-2009_


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

My '09 was very happy running Castrol Syntec 5w40 for the first 15,000 miles of its life, engine was smooth and quiet and I thought it was well protected... it was the factory fill oil after all. However, with a very cold winter approaching, I drained it out in favor of Lubro Moly Synthoil 5w40 from NAPA. I'm really impressed with how fast it moves through at cold temperatures (20*F so far, it'll get colder!) It's reducing internal friction and improving my mileage, and the idle and the revs are bit smoother. It's a super year-round oil, and its available locally and for a good price. I'm going to leave it in for 6,000 miles and then get an analysis done to see the "numbers."
There are a lot of oils I'd run in the 2.5 and honestly, the engine isn't as demanding as the 2.0T FSI so the car isn't picky. If I was living in a warmer climate, I'd run Castrol 5w40 forever, but Lubro Moly is the same price and the car seems to like it.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_My '09 was very happy running Castrol Syntec 5w40 for the first 15,000 miles of its life, engine was smooth and quiet and I thought it was well protected... it was the factory fill oil after all. 


ZVW352167Q (Castrol SLX Professional OE) is the part number oil spec VW 502 00 which is used in the 2.5L and the 2.0T engines. 
It is not the same as Castrol Syntec 5w40. If you want oem fluid then you're looking for "German" Castrol, or the OEM VW fluid (rebranded GC). The difference is one is a full synthetic while the other is a synthetic derived from non synthetic stock (psuedo synthetic). They are both 502 00 approved for the 2.5L motor in the MKV Rabbit. 


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 10:59 PM 11-29-2009_


----------

